# Cart for my WSM



## hambone1950 (Jun 1, 2013)

For those  of you with weber smoky mountain cookers....lots of people put wheels on them , but after looking into it and thinking on it for a while I decided to build a rolling cart with side table attached....it's pretty well complete now. Here's a few pix.















85940dac29b3ddab86454d70f5a102a6_zpsbaadcde4.jpg



__ hambone1950
__ Jun 1, 2013


















73baf30c62401f2608c2cfb4be8df84d_zps537bbad3.jpg



__ hambone1950
__ Jun 1, 2013


















3d0f9d071dee4b0661027e9e53577a17_zps6e1f1504.jpg



__ hambone1950
__ Jun 1, 2013








One of the last steps  was to attach the support for the table which a buddy of mine fabricated out of a scrap of 3/8 threaded rod. I also went back and covered the platform with aluminum flashing to make it a little more fire resistant.  Using scrap wood and found material I bet this whole thing cost 20 bucks , tops. The most expensive part was the 4 wheels from harbor freight. Here's a little vid of the fold down table in action......

http://i1265.photobucket.com/albums...fecea8d4b91243c45a318dd887ec9_zps33f1c596.mp4


----------



## seenred (Jun 1, 2013)

That looks great Hambone, nice job!

Red


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 1, 2013)

I love it...very nicely done.   I came close do doing something very similar  but backed out because i didn't want the shelf to be in the way of it being mobile.   Now i see your folding shelf and i'm reconsidering.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 1, 2013)

Hambone can you take some pictures that show how it's latches up and down?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Good idea Hambone.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 1, 2013)

​


FWIsmoker said:


> Hambone can you take some pictures that show how it's latches up and down?



I will take a few more stills of the mechanism , it's pretty basic....did you watch the vid?


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 1, 2013)

Doh...didn't see the vid


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh ok i see, what did you use for that kick stand though?


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 1, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Oh ok i see, what did you use for that kick stand though?



I found a length of 3/8 threaded rod in the dumpster at work....probably overkill , but it was handy. You could go with any kind Of  light rod that bends easily. Then I just glued n screwed a couple wooden cleats underneath to catch the kickstand.













8812364b9e83760d0eab42e58337c56f_zps691c601d.jpg



__ hambone1950
__ Jun 1, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 1, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> I found a length of 3/8 threaded rod in the dumpster at work....probably overkill , but it was handy. You could go with any kind Of light rod that bends easily. Then I just glued n screwed a couple wooden cleats underneath to catch the kickstand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you very much...i'll be working on mine now.


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 1, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Awesome, thank you very much...i'll be working on mine now.


no sweat. post some pictures!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 1, 2013)

Wonderful Idea!  Thanks for Sharing!

Kat


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 1, 2013)

Great,nothing like a portable unit with a prep. table... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice. Very Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I could make something similar to fit my ECB. Ahh a fall project, lol.


----------



## millerk0486 (Jul 26, 2013)

Awesome idea! I've been wanting a cart option too, but haven't known where to start. Thanks for the post!


----------



## reasoning (Jul 26, 2013)

Very cool, i've got my gears going also on something similar! Also looking at building a contraption to lift the smoker up to add charcoal and wood, don't like the idea of using garage door handles when the bowl is full of water ;p


----------



## webowabo (Jul 26, 2013)

Good l;ooking cart/shelf... I need something not necessarily for carting around the backyard.. but when at my house and using the mini.. I need a good side table.. storage area maybe under the mini. but also needs to be compact cause Im running out of room on my carporch.. thanks for some ideas :)

MIke


----------

